# Toad



## Kerryann (Jun 22, 2013)

This is our outdoor pet toad. He lives by our front door and comes back every year.


----------



## wellington (Jun 22, 2013)

So cute. I love toads. Except I always get peed on


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 22, 2013)

We had a big one for about three years . I don't know what happened to it . It would come up on the porch and eat the bugs that where coming to the porch light.

Mike


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 22, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> We had a big one for about three years . I don't know what happened to it . It would come up on the porch and eat the bugs that where coming to the porch light.
> 
> Mike



This is the third year for our toad I never looked up how long they live but he's not afraid of us at all.


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 22, 2013)

My house is up on blocks with a porch that has four steps . He would climb the steps and eat all night long I would just sit and watch he would take big June bugs and shovel them in with his front feet.

Mike


----------



## lkwagner (Jun 22, 2013)

That's awesome. Those eyes are gorgeous.


----------



## Kerryann (Jun 22, 2013)

He lives in the flower pots by the door


----------



## diaboliqueturtle (Jun 23, 2013)

That's really neat!


----------

